# Gibberellic Acid (GA3) to improve yield



## purplehays1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, so i have been doing substantial research on this hormone GA3. It is used on most commercial produce (grapes, oranges, berries ect) to improve size of fruit. I have read a lot on the effect is has on cannabis. I have heard all there is to hear about fem seeds and producing herms, this is not what i am interested in. PLEASE REPLY IF YOU HAVE USED IT IN FLOWERING AND HOW IT WORKED OUT FOR YOU. I know it can improve growth, often through undesired stretching, in veg. Anyone used it at low PPM and had improvement in yield? 


Thanks!


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 11, 2012)

dude. i bookmarked someones thesis on my laptop. next time i log onto rollitup from there ill shoot it on here. aww hell gimme a few minutes. bitch ass mofos.

YOU OWE ME A MOMENT OF SILENCE FOR EAZY-E!


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.tau.ac.il/lifesci/departments/plant_s/members/aloni/Phytohormones.pdf


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 11, 2012)

Didnt you make a thread like this earlier? 
- Pretty sure someone gave you an answer plain and simple.. it creates hermies. 

Wiz


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 11, 2012)

It has the potential to create hermies, though, when used sparsely (wouldn't do it more than 4 times during flowering... if I were to use it) at very low ppms (talking 50-100 max here) there have been positive results documented.

Two moments of silence for Mac Dre.


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks mc

as i said in the post, i know about the herm issues at high PPM but i have heard you can improve yields with 2 doses at 25-50ppm twice per flowering cycle.....just wondering if anyone has had success with this.


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 11, 2012)

and yes, i posted on 2 diff forums, if you had READ the post i said i knew it has the herm potential, thus i dont need your smart ass remarks


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks bonk!


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 11, 2012)

Look up a thread called hormones vs co2, he uses (ga3) amongst other hormones with success. I believe he has pictures too, so you can see for yourself.


----------



## thedude27 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a lot of plant hormones/etc (brassinolide,GA3,6-Benzylaminopurine,etc*,* etc) and have been playing with them for 10+ years on and off. On some plants GA3 is great, it was awesome when I used to grow Salvia. For MJ its usually, not great. The cliff notes version is basically you end up with stretched plants prone to hermi.


You're going to do it anyways so here is advice from someone who had used this at least a dozen times:

4 times is way to much (1-2 tops). 
Also foliar @ less than 100-200ppm. I'd recommend 75-100ppm
earlier in the growth cycle is better than later. You can actually ruin buds with it, they will strech and almost go back into a veg state, new mutated growth will come out of them, its weird. If you have ever seen that barneys farm plant called Dr. Grinspoon, that is what you can accomplish.
Dont use it on a strechy plant.
So far I'm leaning towards Its best used to "fix" an overly compact plant not really to make a decent plant better. For example I have a squatty dense indica that is prone to bud rot, I'm considering dosing it to strech it out a bit.


Feel free to learn this the hard way.



If you want to "see it work" Foliar 200ppm 4 times once a week starting the first few weeks of flower. Just dont expect to harvest anything from that plant. Also GA3 needs to be "fresh" so to speak as it degrades relatively quickly in solution. You can buy mega gro i think its called but use it relatively quickly. I got pretty good results with that stuff on salvia and tobacco. I get all my hormones in powder form and mix them. (some are easier than others, some are water soluble, some need alcohol, some Polysorbate)

IMO its a great thing on some plants, unfortunately I don't think MJ is one of them.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 18, 2012)

thedude27 said:


> I have a lot of plant hormones/etc (brassinolide,GA3,6-Benzylaminopurine,etc*,* etc) and have been playing with them for 10+ years on and off. On some plants GA3 is great, it was awesome when I used to grow Salvia. For MJ its usually, not great. The cliff notes version is basically you end up with stretched plants prone to hermi.
> 
> 
> You're going to do it anyways so here is advice from someone who had used this at least a dozen times:
> ...


Is it as effective in causing self-pollination as colloidal silver?.


----------



## locx (Oct 8, 2014)

it is good for germination, very effective...


----------



## vostok (Oct 8, 2014)

*Make you own colloidal silver its fun, effective ...
and safe unlike this GA3 shit ..! 
gurgle 4 more ..*​


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 9, 2014)

thedude27 said:


> *If you want to "see it work" Foliar 200ppm 4 times once a week starting the first few weeks of flower*. Just dont expect to harvest anything from that plant. Also GA3 needs to be "fresh" so to speak as it degrades relatively quickly in solution. You can buy mega gro i think its called but use it relatively quickly. I got pretty good results with that stuff on salvia and tobacco. I get all my hormones in powder form and mix them. (some are easier than others, some are water soluble, some need alcohol, some Polysorbate)
> 
> IMO its a great thing on some plants, unfortunately I don't think MJ is one of them.


tried that ..... not cool  
i also tried injecting some into the hollow spot in the stem ... i had 2' branches with 3 calyx's maybe on them but spaced a foot a part in places


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 17, 2019)

thedude27 said:


> I have a lot of plant hormones/etc (brassinolide,GA3,6-Benzylaminopurine,etc*,* etc) and have been playing with them for 10+ years on and off. On some plants GA3 is great, it was awesome when I used to grow Salvia. For MJ its usually, not great. The cliff notes version is basically you end up with stretched plants prone to hermi.
> 
> 
> You're going to do it anyways so here is advice from someone who had used this at least a dozen times:
> ...


Hey I just purchased some triacantonol and some Brassinolide in powder form. I plan on using it experimentally. A lot of bloom boosters supposedly have triacantonol in it that’s why they work so good. I plan on sing Brassinolide during veg because it seems to be great at veg growth and triacantonol during flowering. You have any experience with these two hormones?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 17, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Hey I just purchased some triacantonol and some Brassinolide in powder form. I plan on using it experimentally. A lot of bloom boosters supposedly have triacantonol in it that’s why they work so good. I plan on sing Brassinolide during veg because it seems to be great at veg growth and triacantonol during flowering. You have any experience with these two hormones?


Have fun with it. Nothing wrong with experimenting in fact it's how we learn. But I think you'll end up experimenting and then moving on. I've experimented with a bunch of stuff. Some of the results were pretty wild.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m pretty new to growing so just trying to find my way. If I get good results or atleast better results from previous grows I don’t see why I would move on. You ever use triacantonol? If so how was it? That’s the hormone I’m most interested in.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jun 17, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Have fun with it. Nothing wrong with experimenting in fact it's how we learn. But I think you'll end up experimenting and then moving on. I've experimented with a bunch of stuff. Some of the results were pretty wild.


Wondered if any worked for you?
I gather the butyric acid was for rooting?


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 17, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Wondered if any worked for you?
> I gather the butyric acid was for rooting?


This is what really caught my attention
http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=321320796659&category=20546&pm=1&ds=0&t=1553801014000&ver=0&cspheader=1


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jun 17, 2019)

I would much sooner use natural growth hormones contained in stuff like kelp but to each their own.
I heard it is used more in industrial vegetable farms but not sure legal to use it in that volume farming or not.


----------



## nachooo (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> This is what really caught my attention
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=321320796659&category=20546&pm=1&ds=0&t=1553801014000&ver=0&cspheader=1


Think that when they say trichome stimulant..is just marketing...
I would not use Tria the last weeks of flowering and only with caution in the strecht phase...


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 18, 2019)

He’s not trying to sell anything.


----------



## nachooo (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> He’s not trying to sell anything.


I use Tria...tria does not increase trichomes….chitosan..UVB, jasmonates… maybe but tria no.. I have been using it for years... ...but obviously he is trying to sell tria cause is selling it!


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 18, 2019)

So what do you use it for if not to increase resin production? It must be effective at something with your years of use.


----------



## nachooo (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> So what do you use it for if not to increase resin production? It must be effective at something with your years of use.


There are much more things than pure resin production… Is a growth enhancer...makes plants bigger, speeds grow in general...bigger leaves...more blades per leave.. with tria I have got 15!! Blades per leave in an indica that usually gives 11 at maximun...I use it to increase grow rate in veg with CO2. In flower can increase foxytailing in sativas... so caution..and it can increase the stretch


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 18, 2019)

nachooo said:


> There are much more things than pure resin production… Is a growth enhancer...makes plants bigger, speeds grow in general...bigger leaves...more blades per leave.. with tria I have got 15!! Blades per leave in an indica that usually gives 11 at maximun...I use it to increase grow rate in veg with CO2. In flower can increase foxytailing in sativas... so caution..and it can increase the stretch


Do you spray it weekly. Is the foxtailing the reason you say not to spray the last few weeks. Have you seen any yield increase.


----------



## nachooo (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Do you spray it weekly. Is the foxtailing the reason you say not to spray the last few weeks. Have you seen any yield increase.


I do it weekly. Yes to the foxytailing. Is not a question of yield...for me is quicker grow...less veg time...it can increases yield….or not...if you overgrow the plants in a Little tent...Probably tria is best suited for outdoors….with no space limitations for plants


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 18, 2019)

If you can make a bigger plant in the same time in veg that alone can increase yield. I have a decent grow space so I’m currently trying to figure out how to max out my sq ft without adding more plants. I hand water and it takes me about 5 hours to water all those plants. I also got some Brassinolide. I just got it and my plants got about another week in veg. I want to spray it the day before I transition to 12/12. Any suggestion on Brassinolide?


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 18, 2019)

nachooo said:


> I do it weekly. Yes to the foxytailing. Is not a question of yield...for me is quicker grow...less veg time...it can increases yield….or not...if you overgrow the plants in a Little tent...Probably tria is best suited for outdoors….with no space limitations for plants


What ppm of tri would you suggest. I’ve read 25 is the best.


----------



## nachooo (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> If you can make a bigger plant in the same time in veg that alone can increase yield. I have a decent grow space so I’m currently trying to figure out how to max out my sq ft without adding more plants. I hand water and it takes me about 5 hours to water all those plants. I also got some Brassinolide. I just got it and my plants got about another week in veg. I want to spray it the day before I transition to 12/12. Any suggestion on Brassinolide?


Never used it… Some people say is potent stuff..for me too much stretch and internode spacing in the reports I read time ago


----------



## nachooo (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> What ppm of tri would you suggest. I’ve read 25 is the best.


Yes..you can use even less...


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 18, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Ok


I just got my Tria. At the recommended dose this shit will last forever. I just called the company and they told me to spray for it once during veg and and once weekly up to week 4 of flower and to make sure I spray the buds. Do you spray your buds with it?


----------



## nachooo (Jun 18, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> View attachment 4351747
> I just got my Tria. At the recommended dose this shit will last forever. I just called the company and they told me to spray for it once during veg and and once weekly up to week 4 of flower and to make sure I spray the buds. Do you spray your buds with it?


Only when they are little at 3 week and not always


----------



## NiK5 (May 5, 2020)

Effect of gibberellic acid (GA3) on _9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) content in (A) leaves and (B) flowers of the male and female cannabis plants 
In vegetative stage the production of THC and CBD in leaves is higher after GA3
But in Flowering stage the yield of THC and CBD is reduced in flowers. 


So there is an interesting hormone, but by the scientific data I don´t think that is a good idea to use it in flowering stage for higher yields. 
The use for the production of male flowers in female plants is the best use of GA3.


----------



## Alidavaji (Jul 16, 2020)

GA3 improve dry yield ? I used megafil tablets in bloom after i saw first trichome and bud and spray on them and i want to know how much GA3 increase yield per plant indoor ?! Anyone know that? PLEASE


----------



## budman111 (Jul 3, 2021)

Alidavaji said:


> GA3 improve dry yield ? I used megafil tablets in bloom after i saw first trichome and bud and spray on them and i want to know how much GA3 increase yield per plant indoor ?! Anyone know that? PLEASE


GA3 has no use apart from boosting the development of germinating seedlings, after that you are looking at up to 20cm-30cm stretch if you keep using Gibberellin


----------

